# Kochi 210 and 240 back in stock



## ThinMan (Oct 5, 2018)

JKI has some Kochi gyuto back in stock:

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/collections/kochi/products/kochi-210mm-migaki-wa-gyuto

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/collections/kochi/products/kochi-240mm-migaki-wa-gyuto

I understand these can be a bit hard to find so I thought I would mention it.


----------

